# Case Shiller Index to July and cyclicality



## leslie (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sexy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Case-Shiller_index


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

So that tells me - for the lowest price of the year buy in December


----------



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

Well no. The following graph shows the cyclicality of the percent change within each year that was isolated in the top graph. But the percent change does not mean the lowest price unless that %change is sufficiently negative to offset the other months' gains.

When you expand the long-term price graph, so you can see the values within a year, there is rarely a downward blip of noticeable value. In the case of the present time, I think people should consider the possibility though.


----------

